# RESOLVED -a temporary foster home for my bunny in London, Ontario



## yan1218 (May 22, 2008)

Next year, I am going to an university in London,Ontario,:Canada small: , however, my mom doesn't want me to go off-campus for my first year, and the residence wouldn't allow me to keep any pet. I am trying to figure a solution for my 4 years old
bunny marshmallow. Right now, I am trying to find a temp. foster home for my bunny for a year and the 2nd year in university, I will most def. go off-campus and live with him. And if all of that didn't work out, I must have to consider the possibility of giving my rabbit away.:cry4:

So if anyone can offer a temporary foster home for my bunny in London, Ontario or area near it , please let me know.

P.S My families are willing to take care of my bunny, but they don't really like him that much, so I don't think he can get the best care he needed.


----------



## trailsend (May 22, 2008)

I will spread the word through my network that you are looking for a foster home - maybe someone will step up to help you and *maybe* one of our Canadian memebers near you (I know of a few off the top of my head) will help.


----------



## yan1218 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for your help! Right now I am just about to settle for anywhere near Toronto or London! :?


----------



## Haley (May 29, 2008)

Can you try to see if the residence will allow you to have a "caged animal" in your dorm? Explain that he is quiet and clean and you will pay for any damages. That or you could try to sneak him in, I did that for 2 yrs in an appt that didnt allow pets.

Hopefully someone in your area can help. A year is a long time to foster though. Do you have any friends who live near campus who could help you out?


----------



## trailsend (May 29, 2008)

Both good ideas Haley! It's really hard to find a foster home for this type of situation. I'd be more helpful if I had room, but I've got to keep what space I can for emergencies.... the person I had in mind recently took in a foster and is moving. Could either of Haleys idea's work? 

I would sneak him in too, but that's just me lol


----------



## myLoki (May 30, 2008)

I kept Loki and Lily in my dorm room with me for the last year in Uni. We were not allowed anything but fish and I snuck them in anyway. I know that sometimes there's just no way around it. I hope you can manage to work it out.



t.


----------



## golfdiva (May 30, 2008)

I'd try to sneak him in too. If you get caught, then you can try and find a foster home for him.

I'm in Michigan, and often travel to Toronto, I'd be happy to help if you get in a pinch. I don't know what the laws are about taking a rabbit into the country though!


----------



## trailsend (May 31, 2008)

I travel back and forth with rabbits all the time. I've never had a problem. Usually I have a note from my Vet saying that the rabbit healthy and in good condition, but I've never actually had to use it. I've traveled all over the U.S. and Canada and crossed several borders and even the difficult ones haven't given me trouble about the buns. So it's not a big deal.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, i reckon you could sneak him in quite easily, unless of course you have a roomate.

You could probably just pack all his supplies into a box, no one would know. Then you could put him in a cardboard box to take him inside. Everyone would probably just think he was another box of your stuff for packing. I'm sure you could do it. Unless you are going to have someone (as in not your friends) going in and out of your room all the time you could do it. Although remember that some people will 'tell' on you even if they don't mind, just because they don't think it is 'fair' that you get to 'break a rule' and they can't get away with it. :X


----------



## yan1218 (May 31, 2008)

hey, thanks for all the reply, but I don't think I can sneak him in because I am gonna live with a roomate that I have no idea who she is yet. But once I get into the university, I will see is it possible to sneak him in. Anyways, I am still trying to find a foster home, but if that isn't going to work out, my family said he could stay here for a while first. I don't know how well they are going to take care of him tho, let just hope that they will develop more interest in my rabbit!


----------



## trailsend (May 31, 2008)

If your family is willing to care for your bunny that is probably the best thing then... it's really hard to find foster homes even in emergencies (although not impossible! ) but if he will be safe and cared for with your family that is the main thing, and then after your first year you can move off campus and have him with you.


----------



## golfdiva (May 31, 2008)

> I travel back and forth with rabbits all the time. I've never had a problem. Usually I have a note from my Vet saying that the rabbit healthy and in good condition, but I've never actually had to use it. I've traveled all over the U.S. and Canada and crossed several borders and even the difficult ones haven't given me trouble about the buns. So it's not a big deal.


Then the offer is open if nothing else works out for you!


----------



## yan1218 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey! I have great news, I managed to meet someone who is also going to the same uni with me. And she is also a bunny slave who wants to get a bunny later, so now we decided to room together and be "partners in crime"! But my bunny is gonna live with my parents for the first few months and we will see how it goes! It is absolutely amazing how things work out because she was my frends's boyfriends' friend and I saw her post about pet in our uni on a website, and then we talked though msn for an hours. And then viola, everythings works out perfectly!


----------



## Haley (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats great news! Its good to settle in a little and see how it goes. If youre in on it together it will be much easier  I had an NIC condo for Basil that I put a sheet over and made it look like a nighstand if anyone came by my apartment.

And if things dont work out we'll do our best to help


----------

